# Time Fountain



## OhMyGosh (Jun 28, 2007)

Check out the Time Fountain

Found this from a post in an electronic forum from the guy who made it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 28, 2007)

OMG is that neat! Now I wanna build one. :huh:


----------



## RCatR (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 29, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Now I wanna build one.


Me too. Pity I've got so many torches to mod at the moment.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 29, 2007)

Seems to me all you need is a fairly low powered water pump a nozzle a stand lights and a strobe controller to control the frequency of the cycles.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, folks - it's another strobe thread!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 29, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Yes, folks - it's another strobe thread!


Scintillating stuff! 

I found myself wondering last night if a pretty steady flow of water will result in the regularity of the timing of the drops. Is it that simple?


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jun 29, 2007)

The guy who made it said the tricky part was making the reservoir at the top maintain an even level with no swirling or currents. It uses 5mm UV LED's and a 555 timer.


----------



## RCatR (Jun 30, 2007)

Any links to a schematic?


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the forum thread where the creator talks about it.


----------

